# Google Currents



## spinik (Oct 28, 2011)

Has anyone found a version that works without problem ? The versions i have used all have forse close issues. 
I also wonder if there is a way to have full greek support it seems to not have certain greek letters but that is from the android built.


----------



## Alex (Nov 4, 2011)

Latest version works flawlessly on Alpha 2.5... then again,2.5 works better for me than CM Alpha 3...


----------



## spinik (Oct 28, 2011)

Fixed fonts by installing deja vu on droidsansfallback 
Fc still a problem on a3.5


----------



## cloutierhaker (Sep 29, 2011)

I found that by resetting my Android to factory settings with clockwork mod fixed the problem and many others.


----------



## chadastrophic (Nov 5, 2011)

Currents works fine with CM ICS Alpha.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## pwlorraine (Oct 19, 2011)

I had lots of problems with CM7 but Currents is working fine with CM9 - no more fc.

Peter


----------



## daonei (Oct 15, 2011)

Can someone tell me what's so great about Google Currents? It takes so long to load that it is virtually useless to me... I love Flipboard on iOS and wish they'd make a similar app for Android...Any comments or suggestions to improve the speed with which it buffers and loads?


----------



## traximpact (Jan 18, 2012)

I just love Currents, the pictures look pixelated on the touchpad ICSalpha0.5 though.


----------



## vmax711 (Nov 1, 2011)

am not able to locate it on my market...any suggestions please?


----------



## spinik (Oct 28, 2011)

All problems fixed on Ics. The application is not available outside the us market so just side load it . Search on Google for the apk


----------

